# Jigging rap



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone use jigging rapalas to jig the Detroit or st clair river? Seems like it would work if you put a big minnow on the treble. Was at work today and just thinking about that idea just never seen any post a report using a jigging rap.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I would be interested also if anyone else uses them...


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Too many snags.$$


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Makes sense


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

While the additional hooks may present the opportunity for snags, they also increase the chance for hook ups... Obviously more expensive than a simple jig if it snags.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you wanna play the game, ya gotta pay the price - right Ken!??!?!?!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The Deeeetroit River has some very hungry rocks, dude...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

years ago i used them on the thames river in the spring. they work.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

a few yrs back a pro pwt angler chief papinow i think took 2nd using jigging raps.to expensive for my blood[half dutch].also you dont need the minnow on it.


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

I use jig raps as weight for perch rigs.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Jefferson846 said:


> I use jig raps as weight for perch rigs.
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good idea, thanks!


----------

